# Đơn vị tư vấn thiết kế PCCC uy tín, giá rẻ tại Hà Nội



## hanguyen (24/1/22)

*Tư vấn thiết kế PCCC là một trong những giai đoạn quan trọng trước khi tiến hành thi công, lắp đặt hệ thống PCCC. Ngày nay, khi mà nhu cầu phòng cháy chữa cháy của con người tăng lên thì dịch vụ tư vấn thiết kế PCCC ngày càng phát triển.*

*Tư vấn thiết kế PCCC* là tập hợp công việc của chuyên viên thiết kế là lựa chọn giải pháp phù hợp về PCCC cho dự án. Công việc được thực hiện trên cơ sở áp dụng các tài liệu, tiêu chuẩn chuyên ngành của quốc gia và các quy định pháp luật liên quan.

Công ty CP TM & DV Phúc Đại An là đơn vị hàng đầu trong cung cấp dịch vụ *tư vấn thiết kế phòng cháy chữa cháy*. Phúc Đại An được thành lập từ năm 2009 và luôn nhận được nhiều lời khen ngợi từ khách hàng. Tùy thuộc vào từng nhu cầu khác nhau của các đơn vị hoặc cá nhân, chúng tôi sẽ cung cấp đến bạn các dịch vụ tư vấn thiết kế khác nhau. Dưới đây là một số hạng mục cơ bản trong lĩnh vực thiết kế hệ thống PCCC:

- Thiết kế hệ thống báo cháy sớm

- Thiết kế hệ thống chữa cháy bằng nước, bằng khí, bằng bọt…






Công ty CP & TM Phúc Đại An vẫn đang hoạt động tốt trong 10 năm qua, chúng tôi vẫn luôn nỗ lực không ngừng để tìm hiểu, nghiên cứu để mang lại những sản phẩm và dịch vụ tốt nhất, giải pháp mới “Hiệu Quả – An Toàn – Tiết Kiệm” cho quý khách hàng. Với sự tận tâm và khả năng chuyên nghiệp của mình, chúng tôi luôn mong muốn cung cấp đến khách hàng những dịch vụ tư vấn thiết kế PCCC chất lượng nhất, luôn đảm bảo uy tín với một mức giá cả hợp lý nhất.

Hoạt động trong lĩnh vực thiết kế, thi công, *bảo trì hệ thống phòng cháy chữa cháy*, Phúc Đại An đã và đang là địa chỉ được nhiều khách hàng tin tưởng lựa chọn mỗi khi có nhu cầu. Với quy trình chuyên nghiệp, Phúc Đại An cam kết sẽ mang đến cho bạn một bản thiết kế hệ thống phòng cháy chữa cháy khoa học và một hệ thống vận hành khoa học, hiệu quả, phục vụ công tác phòng cháy chữa cháy. Mọi thông tin chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ:

*Công ty Cổ phần Thương mại & Dịch vụ Phúc Đại An*

Địa chỉ: Số 26 Phạm Văn Đồng, phường Mai Dịch, quận Cầu Giấy, Hà Nội

Hotline: (024) 35655555

Email: phucdaianjsc@gmail.com

Website: phucdaian.com.vn


----------



## haichaukinhdoanh (29/1/22)

Điện Lạnh Thanh Hải Châu_ Chuyên phân phối sỉ, lẻ máy lạnh âm trần LG siêu tiết kiệm điện giá rẻ


----------

